# Cigarette allowance for fags bought in a Spanish tobacconist ?



## battyee

Am I right in my understanding that ciggies purchased in an ordinary high street shop in Spain i.e. not bought duty free can be brought back legally provided they are for personal use ? If so Can anyone define what might be acceptable quantity ?


----------



## Time

Customs use the figure of 800 as the starting point for asking questions.


----------



## huskerdu

800. 

Google is your friend. 

The nice people in Revenue have already defined what is an acceptable amount of personal use. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...eland/customs_regulations_for_travellers.html


----------



## Padraigb

huskerdu said:


> ... The nice people in Revenue have already defined what is an acceptable amount of personal use....


That's a guideline rather than a strict limit. As Time so neatly puts it, it's the starting point for asking questions.

My own experience is that they can be quite vigilant about cigarettes and rolling tobacco, and are more relaxed about other imports of duty-paid goods (wine and pipe tobacco in my case: so long as I am not wildly over the guideline levels, they don't make an issue of it).


----------



## Fat Boy

Just keep to the one brand and they will ask less questions...


----------



## battyee

Thanks Guys,
Last time I brought in 600 myself & wife brought same. Thought it would be over limit but this time will bring 800 each. Thanks a lot for info.


----------



## SparkRite

battyee said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Last time I brought in 600 myself & wife brought same. Thought it would be over limit but this time will bring 800 each. Thanks a lot for info.



All above is what the customs want you to believe ie.800 allowed for personal use. 

This is NOT true, within the EU (Duty Paid) you are allowed any amount for personal use and questions will NOT be asked if you have 3000 - 3500 cigarettes of the same brand. 

I have brought this amount in many times and so has my son, I was stopped once with 3800 cigs, (case full) customs guy had a look, says "Personal use?" I reply "Yes" and he says "Ok, No Problem" and waves me on.

[broken link removed]


NB> Just to reiterate this is for cigarettes where the duty has been paid in the EU country of purchase.


----------



## Bronte

There are no 'duty free' cigarettes in Spain. You can buy as many as you want in a shop in Spain 'duty paid' and bring them back to Ireland. The limit of 800 was a 'made up' limit by customs a few years ago. You can fill up your car with them. You might be asked a question like SparkRite was but unless you've a 40 foot lorry I don't think they will bother with you.


----------



## runner

I assume that while the Canary Islands are part of Spain, as a duty free zone these rules of thumb dont apply?


----------



## Time

Correct. Only 200 allowed from there.


----------

